# Where can i download a free Turbo C ver 3+ compiler?



## anispace (Oct 30, 2004)

Where can i download a free Turbo C ver 3+ compiler?


----------



## IG (Oct 30, 2004)

try borland.com or search for antique software+turboc in google


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 30, 2004)

*bdn.borland.com/museum/


----------



## saROMan (Oct 30, 2004)

no need..to..use Bloodshed Dev-C++ ..its free..its gr8..and its in digit....nov2002,march2003 and  april 2004 digit cd....


----------



## cnukutti (Oct 30, 2004)

Use GCC. 
the best free compiler. there is even a windows IDE for gcc.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 30, 2004)

Those using TC finds it very hard to migrate to GCC etc due to the vast difference of statements. He said Turbo C 3 not Turbo C++ 3. Only C++ 3 is available in antique section. I have been searching for TC 3 for past 1 month.


----------



## Jatin_T (Oct 30, 2004)

Try typing turbo c 3 in google..
theres a link for pchome..some chinese or japs website..u can download it from there!
its the first link!
or try this
*download.pchome.net/development/linetools/9113.html


----------



## saROMan (Oct 31, 2004)

BRo......Bloodshed Dev-C++  ...is highly compatable..with c, c++,VC++..and lot more........


----------



## diab0lic666 (Nov 1, 2004)

i hv TURBOC3 but it seems to be uncompatible with XP SP2. let me know  abt it guys.


----------



## anispace (Nov 7, 2004)

any more suggestions

have ver2.01 ,does not have mouse support though.

also where can i find c programs for , matrix multi,cos series,etc


----------



## infohardik (Nov 7, 2004)

diab0lic666...
Ys C ll not work on XPSP2 coz theres a prob., SP2 corrupts ur autoexec.nt and othe 2 more files, if u want to replace the files contact me, as well TALLY 5.4  ll also start workin in similar manner.


----------



## technomodel (Nov 7, 2004)

go to the following link.
*www.freeprogrammingresources.com/cppcomp.html


----------

